
Let the robots have the damn jobs – all of them - rbanffy
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2018/03/17/let-robots-damn-jobs/
======
kwhitefoot
If the robots have all the jobs what do we need all the humans for? Surely the
end result is Asimov's Solaria. And getting there is likely to be unacceptably
messy even if one were to approve of the end.

